# Paint color and type



## 65arboc (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm restoring a 9" SB bench top lathe. Where do I get the correct color and type of paint? I know how to prep metal as I have done many restorations in the past. I tried searching paint and colors but nothing specific came up.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 30, 2014)

I used Sherwin Williams all surface enamel on mine with a custom color match to the southbend grey green.  It looks like this.   I can dig up the can later and post the formula.


----------



## Joe0121 (Apr 30, 2014)

If I had a south bend I would actually paint it the new tannish color they use. I also saw a guy do one John deere green and one black and light blue two tone.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 30, 2014)

rustoleum, dark grey works for me


----------



## 65arboc (Apr 30, 2014)

Halligan142 said:


> I used Sherwin Williams all surface enamel on mine with a custom color match to the southbend grey green.  It looks like this.   I can dig up the can later and post the formula.



Hi,

  That is exactly like mine and what I want it to look like. I would really appreciate it if you could find your can and give me the SW formula. Very nice bench you made for it also! What serial number do you have?

Thanks again for your reply,

Jim


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here ya go.  Of course a paint blob landed right on there.  

left column says 
W1-white
B1-Black
G2-New Green
N1-Raw Umber
R4-New Red


----------



## 65arboc (May 1, 2014)

Halligan142 said:


> Here ya go.  Of course a paint blob landed right on there.
> 
> left column says
> W1-white
> ...




Thank you sir! Much appreciated. Now if I can make my SB look as good as your's I'll be very pleased.

Jim


----------

